
A third view on trees - gnosis
http://conal.net/blog/posts/a-third-view-on-trees
======
awda
Coral CDN mirror because this site is being slow:
[http://conal.net.nyud.net:8090/blog/posts/a-third-view-on-
tr...](http://conal.net.nyud.net:8090/blog/posts/a-third-view-on-trees)

------
Drbble
Haskell is in the air again this year. Interesting times ahead, or just a
retro fad passing through again?

